# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary; January 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending January 07, 2011

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, alfalfa, grass hay sold steady. Dehy 17% sold mostly
steady, instances 5.00 higher. Demand was light to moderate this first week after
the holiday season. High volume of calls this week from dairy operators looking
for premium alfalfa and from feedlot managers in the Southern Plains looking for
grinding type alfalfa. Grass hay producers continue to run at a steady pace to
feedlots and to horse owners. Dehy sales are a little sluggish. Some continue to
move at a steady pace with the end of last year. All prices dollars per ton FOB
stack in medium to large square bales and rounds, unless otherwise noted. Prices
from the most recent reported sales. Nebraska Department of Agriculture has a
hay and forage directory available at Nebraska Department of Agriculture.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Good large square bales 135.00-145.00, fair large
square bales 120.00. Good large rounds 70.00-80.00; Fair 50.00-60.00. Grass Hay:
Good large square bales 95.00. Good large rounds 65.00-75.00, fair large round
bales 45.00-50.00; small squares 100.00-112.00. Ground and Delivered to feedlots
95.00-100.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 180.00-185.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium large square bales 160.00, Good large
square bales 120.00-130.00, utility to fair large square bales 100.00-112.00.
Good round bales 70.00-75.00; Fair round bales 50.00-60.00. Good to Premium Small
square bales 150.00. Grass Hay: Good big round bales 50.00-60.00. Corn Stalks:
large squares 60.00-70.00 delivered. Ground and delivered to feedlots 105.00-
110.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 175.00-180.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA:
Compared to last week, hay prices sold steady. Demand for clean straw continues
to be good from area hog producers. Demand from dairymen is good with some loads
being bought. Light to moderate demand for all other hay. All prices dollars per
ton FOB stack in medium to large square bales and rounds, unless otherwise noted.
Prices are from the most recent reported sales. Iowa Department of Agriculture
has a hay and straw directory at Untitled Document.

Alfalfa: Premium large squares 200.00; Good large squares 165.00. Good large
round bales 80.00; Fair to Good large round 65.00; Premium Small square bales
200.00. Alfalfa/Grass: Good large squares 150.00-165.00. Grass: Premium Large
square bales 120.00. Straw: Large square bales 125.00, small square bales
150.00.

=======================================================================
Table 1: Alfalfa guidelines (for domestic livestock use and not more
than 10% grass)

Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDN-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula.
**TDN calculated using the western formula.
Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100 % dry matter (TDN showing both 100%
& 90%). Guidelines are to be used with visual appearance and intent of
Sale (usage).
=======================================================================
Table 2: Grass Hay guidelines

 Quality Crude Protein Percent
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5-9
Low Under 5

Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence
hay price or value more than testing results.
=======================================================================
Hay Quality Designations physical descriptions:

Supreme: Very early maturity, pre bloom, soft fine stemmed, extra
leafy. Factors indicative of very high nutritive content.
Hay is excellent color and free of damage.

Premium: Early maturity, i.e., pre-bloom in legumes and pre head in
grass hays, extra leafy and fine stemmed-factors indicative of
a high nutritive content. Hay is green and free of damage.

Good: Early to average maturity, i.e., early to mid-bloom in legumes
and early head in grass hays, leafy, fine to medium stemmed,
free of damage other than slight discoloration.

Fair: Late maturity, i.e., mid to late-bloom in legumes, head-in
grass hays, moderate or below leaf content, and generally
coarse stemmed. Hay may show light damage.

Utility: Hay in very late maturity, such as mature seed pods in legumes
or mature head in grass hays, coarse stemmed. This category
could include hay discounted due to excessive damage and heavy
weed content or mold. Defects will be identified in market
reports when using this category.
=======================================================================

Source: USDA NE Dept of Ag Market News Service, Kearney, NE


----------

